# *Pictures* Jetbeam DDR26 (1*18650, XM-L2, rechargeable, 1000lm)



## gopajti (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello guys, *Jetbeam DDR26* arrived (from lanternetactice.ro). Here is my impressions, pictures, beamshots

infos from official site

DDR26, a rechargeable digital display flashlight, is the world's first LED flashlight with digital display of the brightness and the remaining power level. It is under the patent protection of JETBeam’s unique digital display design. With the display function, the users can see the mode and remaining power clearly at any time. DDR26 can be charged directly. It offers three brightness levels and one strobe mode with an easy operation regulation of side control switch. It adopts the latest American Cree XM-L2 LED, max 1000 lumens, 70 hours run time. DDR26 extended the classic of RRT2 and became another miracle “rechargeable digital display flashlight of 1000 lumens”

1. Light source: Cree XM-L2 LED
2. Battery: 1*18650 (rechargeable) / 2*CR123 (non-rechargeable)
3. Output & Runtime: 1000lm (2h), 200lm (15h), 15lm (70h) strobe (1000lm)
- Beam distance: 280m
- Intensity: 12500cd
- Waterproof: IPX-8
4. Output regulation: Side switch
5. Circuit design: Constant current circuit, constant brightness.
6 Working voltage: 3 - 6V
7. Waterproof: Certificated to the IPX-8
8. Body: Stainless steel and aerospace aluminum
9. Dimension: 144 mm (L ) x 38 mm(D), weight: 144 gram (without battery)

http://www.jetbeamlight.com/ShowProducts.asp?ID=42

***UPDATED SPECS** confirmed by Jetbeam

*Peak Beam Intensity: *10276cd (max. 230m)
*Medium mode runtime:* 200lm (8h)*


*My impressions*


*Pros*
+ top build quality
+ perfect scratch free anodizing, nice color
+ smooth, good lubricated threads, o-rings are perfect condition
+ absolutely dust free, clean reflector and lens
+ perfectly centered led
+ long batteries fit perfect (eg. XTAR 18700) and you can use unprotected/flat-top cells
+ unprotected battery doesn't rattle
+ the best looking cool white tint what I have seen, better than my other lights (no blueish spill)
+ the side switch is better (better feeling) than SWM, Spark, Olight, Rofis, Nitecore switches, with excellent reaction time
+ the digital display is the most useful feature what I have seen, especially when I use unprotected battery, very helpful
+ rechargeable (USB) (cable length ~99cm)
+ no visible pwm or other irritating flickering, all modes are perfect!
+ no buzzing/humming sound
+ tail-stand capable
+ simple but nice packaging

*Cons*
- nothing significant (no holster, no charging port cover)

*Other*



> The high output for DDR26 will not always be 1000 lumens,in order to protect LED, the output will automatically be reduced to 500 lumens after 4min 30 s at 1000 lumens, then will be 350 lumens after 16 minutes at 500 lumens, finally it will keep at 350 lumens.




*My results
*
*high mode total runtime (continuously)*: Start voltage: 4.18V, runtime *3h 7m 12s, *end voltage: 3.21V (after few minutes 3.27V)*
high mode (only "1000lm" without step down):* Start voltage: 4.18V, runtime *2h 2m 21s*, end voltage: 3.21V*
medium mode, total runtime:* Start voltage: 4.18V, runtime *9h 39m 10s* , end voltage: 3.18V

*Charging time: 7h 48m, 3.27V -> 4.18V
*_XTAR WP2 II (1000mA) charging time: 5h, 3.25V -> 4.19V_

I used brand new unprotected Panasonic NCR18650B, 3400mAh battery.

More details coming soon


I have many 1*18650 flashlight but, the DDR26 is the one of the best 1*18650 flashlight for me at now. The digital display is much better than simple battery indicator or similar solution. Always show the charge level when the flashlight is on. I highly recommend this flashlight.

more pictures, other impressions (charge function, real runtime chart with brand new 3400mAh battery) coming soon

*click images for higher res

*


----------



## gopajti (Apr 12, 2013)

*DDR26 vs Sunwayman C20C*






*DDR26 vs Skilhunt K11*






*DDR26 vs Spark SL6S-740NW*






*DDR26 vs Xeno F42 V2 R5nw*






*DDR26 vs Rofis TR31C*






*DDR26 vs Sunwayman T20CS*






*DDR26 vs Nitecore MT26*






*DDR26 vs Nitecore P25*






*DDR26 vs Microfire TL2 T6*






*DDR26 vs Fenix TK35 U2*






*DDR26 vs Armytek Barracuda (XM-L U2)*


----------



## SCD (Apr 12, 2013)

gopajti,
While I may not always be interested in every light you post up....your descriptions, product pictures and comparison pictures are invaluable! Thank you for your time.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 12, 2013)

SCD said:


> gopajti,
> While I may not always be interested in every light you post up....your descriptions, product pictures and comparison pictures are invaluable! Thank you for your time.



i agree 100%


----------



## gopajti (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you guys! 


Charging stopped 4.18V, I tried with Samsung ICR18650-30A battery.
Low voltage warning: when the display showed "0" the battery voltage is 3.29V (few minutes later 3.46V) I tried with Sanyo UR18650FM 2600mAh.


----------



## gopajti (Apr 13, 2013)

first post updated: added new pics


----------



## tobrien (Apr 13, 2013)

now you HAVE to tell me how you did this!! spectacular!


----------



## gopajti (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Seems the specs are updated from; Peak Beam Intensity: *10276cd (max. 230m) to 12500cd and max 280meters.*


----------



## gopajti (Apr 15, 2013)

kj, the original specs 12500cd/280m is not correct. 

Jetbeam updated the peak beam intensity and max distance few days ago, 10276cd/230m

btw DDR26 use XM-L2 *U2* bin


----------



## gopajti (Apr 15, 2013)

updated first post: added total runtime results


----------



## kj2 (Apr 16, 2013)

gopajti said:


> kj, the original specs 12500cd/280m is not correct.
> 
> Jetbeam updated the peak beam intensity and max distance few days ago, 10276cd/230m
> 
> btw DDR26 use XM-L2 *U2* bin



Then they have to update their website


----------



## gopajti (Apr 16, 2013)

updated first post: added charging time


----------



## Patriot (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow! Smaller than I had anticipated! This is a jetbeam that I'm excited about, although I've always respected their lights.

Thanks for the awesome review buddy!


----------



## gopajti (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you for your comment Patriot, I appreciate!


----------



## xthatguymikex (Apr 16, 2013)

If I buy just this light and two 18650 batteries, should that suffice as my first flashlight? I won't get another seperate charger, but instead just use the light as the charger, should I be fine? The battery should retain full charges multiple times and what not?


----------



## gopajti (Apr 17, 2013)

first post updated: added high mode (without step down) and medium mode runtime


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 18, 2013)

gopajti said:


> kj, the original specs 12500cd/280m is not correct.
> 
> Jetbeam updated the peak beam intensity and max distance few days ago, 10276cd/230m



The numbers are still not correct. If the intensity is 10276cd then it means 203m beam distance according to ANSI FL 1 standard.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you for your review.

I'm waiting for selbuilt's review on the Xtar R30...I'll see how the two compare.


----------



## Bumble (May 11, 2013)

can purchase this light for $70 delivered.. im very tempted. thanks for the info/pics posted


----------



## Waymed (May 11, 2013)

Your comparison pictures are very usefull. Thanks....
I own a few of the lights that you used and this helps a lot.
(I do wish that it includes a holster as I don't like to use my pockets!)


----------



## alexmira7 (Jul 23, 2013)

Amazing review

Just ordered the ddr26


----------



## gopajti (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you guys, 

btw a small additional info: the red o-rings sizes: 20*1mm, 22*2mm


----------



## Alfred143 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bumble said:


> can purchase this light for $70 delivered.. im very tempted. thanks for the info/pics posted



Wow, where did you see it for $70. Might consider one


----------



## Lord Muzzy (May 13, 2014)

Great pictures and beamshots, just ordered one in UK for £55.50 delivered!! :twothumbs


----------



## Kris_Outdoors (May 17, 2014)

Gopajti - Fantastic pictures for sure! I can tell that you take great care in your work. I do also find the comparison beam shots to be very helpful. The only suggestion that I would have is to list the other flashlights that are being photographed next to the reviewed light. I'm not able to identify all of them by sight.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 24, 2014)

I saw this light on sale today (50 euros excl 5 euros shipping), and was on the brink or getting it, but a few things stop me from auto-ordering it. 


I don't actually need a light with a charger, but already have an 18650 charger.
It comes without a holster, and I'd really like a holster to use it as a car / bag light.
The charging port is not micro USB, so wherever I go that I'd want to charge it, I'd also need to bring the cable.
Very high protruding switch, almost guaranteed to turn on the light when it's sitting somewhere deep in my bag (if not locked out of course).
It has no low-low mode (15 lumens medium).
There don't seem to be any out-of-the-box diffusers or cones for it. With a 38mm head, the 40mm nitecore or olight might fit with some mods, but 2mm is too much play-room to just add a layer of duct-tape or stab a toothick in there...
The hole/screw-socket in the back of the light (is it a 1/4"-20 standard tripod screw?) seems off without anything to screw in there.
How waterproof / rainproof is it without a cover for the charging port?

On the plus side:

It's bright and some reviews are very positive on the tint.
Jetbeam machining and anodizing seems great.
If the screw in the back is standard tripod size, I can fit the light to a lot of clamps (justin clamp or superclamps are amazing).
At least the bezel is less than 40mm, so at least common 40mm diffusers and cones can be made to fit. The other way around would be more problematic.
Supports 2 x CR123a which is great for cold winters if you keep it in the car. 18650's are pretty much useless when frozen.

All in all, looks like good deals are to be had for this light. I'm still not 100% sure on it. Does anyone care to convince me in any direction? I'm in the market for a BRIGHT 1x18650 light to put in the car.


----------

